# how do i?



## nilo (14 Jan 2008)

hi guys,

How do i upload pics from "my pictures" on my p.c onto here? 

ta.


----------



## nry (14 Jan 2008)

Many publish them somewhere like photobucket then link to them on this forum using the 'Img' button.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jan 2008)

Hi nilo,
             You can't upload directly to the site. You must upload the photo to another website (Flickr, imageshack, webshots, photobuckets etc) You can then insert a link to that website using the following as a typical example:


```
[URL]=http://your.photo.website.com][IMG]http://photo/location/photo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

Normally those photo websites will provide the exact link location text for posting on forums.

Hope this helps.  

Cheers,


----------



## nilo (16 Jan 2008)

cool ta


----------

